# request- map of a trap filled manor



## talinthas

heya folks.  scanning the forum shows me that there are a ton of map threads filled with all sorts of cool dungeons and stuff.  Anyone know if one of them has a manor where a rich person might live, with perhaps a dungeon/prison area where he'd store people who arent in favor with him?

I have an adventure coming up this friday, and havent been able to design a proper map for the life of me.  any help is appreciated =)


----------



## castlewalls

*manor floorplan*

Sorry I'm late to help but I've got a manorhouse floorplan (among others) at www.dragonsfoot.org that may be of use.
-Jim


----------



## talinthas

thanks!


----------

